# Where to find good artist online.



## EJR (Feb 15, 2009)

Where to find good artist online. I tried threadless but it seems to be a lot of kids there. Iam looking artist that can do good designs.


----------



## jshade (Feb 24, 2007)

what kind of art work are you looking for?


----------



## EJR (Feb 15, 2009)

jshade said:


> what kind of art work are you looking for?


Urban, music.


----------



## jshade (Feb 24, 2007)

So are u just looking to pay an artist for a design? I could possibly draw some stuff up for u


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 14, 2007)

EJR said:


> Where to find good artist online. I tried threadless but it seems to be a lot of kids there. Iam looking artist that can do good designs.


google is your friend


----------



## EJR (Feb 15, 2009)

jshade said:


> So are u just looking to pay an artist for a design? I could possibly draw some stuff up for u


ok but i will own the rights designs. you have samples?


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## jshade (Feb 24, 2007)

Yes you would own all the rights. I can draw up some samples


----------



## EJR (Feb 15, 2009)

jshade said:


> yes you would own all the rights. I can draw up some samples


ok thanks.


----------



## EJR (Feb 15, 2009)

gaseousclay said:


> google is your friend


has anyone got a artist from emptees.com ?


----------



## Fractured01 (Feb 28, 2008)

Check out these two sites...Artician - Your Creative Network for Art, Graphic Design, & Photography & deviantART: where ART meets application!


----------



## jshade (Feb 24, 2007)

Iv got a promo design ready for u. If u give me your e-mail address I can send it to u and we can talk about it.


----------



## EJR (Feb 15, 2009)

Fractured01 said:


> Check out these two sites...Artician - Your Creative Network for Art, Graphic Design, & Photography & deviantART: where ART meets application!


how do you contact the artist on these site?


----------



## Fractured01 (Feb 28, 2008)

EJR said:


> how do you contact the artist on these site?


Go to their individual profiles...you will have to create a free account to contact them. Once you have an account you can go to the profile and contact them.

Another Idea is go on craigslist and post that you are looking for some artists to design a certain style and you will choose whichever one is best. Make it a bid for the artist to come to you , who ever has the best deal gets the bid. I would also check out each artists profile before making a decision.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Also read here: freelance related topics at T-Shirt Forums

Lots of good tips posted on finding freelance graphic designers.


----------



## EJR (Feb 15, 2009)

Fractured01 said:


> Go to their individual profiles...you will have to create a free account to contact them. Once you have an account you can go to the profile and contact them.
> 
> Another Idea is go on craigslist and post that you are looking for some artists to design a certain style and you will choose whichever one is best. Make it a bid for the artist to come to you , who ever has the best deal gets the bid. I would also check out each artists profile before making a decision.


THANKS.
Craiglist were do post for a artist?


----------



## Fractured01 (Feb 28, 2008)

EJR said:


> THANKS.
> Craiglist were do post for a artist?


Im assuming you mean "will" All you have to do is post it in the job category under the artist section.


----------



## queenVee (Aug 16, 2007)

jshade said:


> Yes you would own all the rights. I can draw up some samples


 do you have some designs i could see as well.. car show kinda of designs I'm looking for.. you got a website i can see some of your work


----------

